# Ice Shanty / Boat Flags



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the problems that is always encountered while ice fishing or fishing from a boat at Erie or other lakes is that you are often times fishing next to another OGF member and don't even realize it.

We have taken a step to help members identify and find each other while out fishing.

We have ordered 50, high quality, 2 ply, bright yellow, printed both sides with "TEAM OGF" flags complete with plastic poles.

We will be putting up a link for ordering these within the next couple of days. They will be very close to the $15.00 range each. We are waiting on our final cost to determine the price.

We had to order a minimum of 50 to get this good price for this quality of flag. Once these are gone they probably won't be available again until next winter depending on demand. Close to 20 of the 50 are already sold, so if you want one please don't wait too long.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Lundy said:


> One of the problems that is always encountered while ice fishing or fishing from a boat at Erie or other lakes is that you are often times fishing next to another OGF member and don't even realize it.
> 
> We have taken a step to help members identify and find each other while out fishing.
> 
> ...


yea i want one how do i pre order?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd like to preorder also.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We will have a paypal link up for preorder very soon.

We expect to receive the flags within the next 2 weeks.

thanks


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Lundy,
Mark me down for 1. Thanks.

KD


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Lundy,
Please reserve two of those flags for me.

Paul


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll take two also.
steve


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim,
Mark me down for one.... Thanks, Stan


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i'd like one too! please post when the paypal link is up. !%


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i want 1

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll need one as well. This is a great Idea. I have often wondered while out on the lake if there were any OGF anglers out.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright, alright...I'll take one too...!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Save one for me too!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Count me in for one also. When will we know if we are "the chosen ones"?!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AS soon as we get the PP limk up and you pay your in! You can also send in payment to our Post office box. I believe $15.00 will be right, as soon as we know we will post it.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale and Kim please put me in for one. I can give you the cash when I see you sometime very soon Dale or I can do the paypal or mail it.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Order page is here folks - go get 'em.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=flags


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Roger!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Capt! I ordered mine but what do they look like?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys that requested you want one, either Pay Pal the order or send a check for $12.81 to our P.O. box to:

Ohiogamefishing
c/o 2823 Shellwick Ct.
Columbus, Ohio 43235
Attn: OGF Flags

Again here is the Pay Pal link also:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=flags

Thanks, these are really nice looking flags and will hold up good. We'll get a picture up as soon as we can. They are Bright Yellow with the Team OGF logo on both sides in Black. Better hurry, as These are going fast.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Ordered two about half an hour ago. How long until they come in you think. Whoever came up with this idea is genious. Last year at Presque I didn't meet one OGF member because I didn't know who was who. Now we can just look for the flags flying. Awesome!! I bet the fish are shivering at the thought of an OGF army coming looking for them. Or they could be shivering because the water is 32 degrees.!!!  

Paul


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Paul, your right this will indeed help us have even a better time than last year. This is something we have been discussing for quite sometime. Now it's here. We expect them to arrive the end of this month or the first week of January. I'll start sending them out the day I receive them here. I'll post here when I receive them and start mailing them.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I just ordered mine. I remember asking quite some time ago for something like this.. I use to order a couple bumper stickers and put them on the shanty. Flag will be cool.. Now I gotta see if there is enough room on it to put ZFISH on it


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Dale! Can't wait to add it to the arsenal!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just ordered mine thanks ogf


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Would it be possible to post a list of the folks that rank in the 50 sold?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Crooked Stripe,

You lost me. What exactly are you looking for?????


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

My check is in the mail.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ordered mine.. but a question... how do they hook to the shanty???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

They come with a pole you can attach it with or gromits that you can tie it to the shanty.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry. if you ordered one you will get one.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

The way I read the post there is only 50 for now. If they need more they will order. I just wandered who was going to get one of the first 50. John


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

John, not a problem. If we sell out of the first we will order more. You will get one of the first since you have already ordered. The longest it would take anyone if we have to order more would be maybe a week to 10 days.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

We are just like little kids at Christmas  we don't want to have to wait.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I would also like one.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I want two!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If you guys haven't done it, order these by Pay Pal or send a check in. I stuck a thread to order these. Thanks, Dale


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

when they being shipped out???


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

DaleM-
Are these still available?
Boom


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. Still available.

They should arrive next week sometime, I hope, and as soon as they get in, we'll ship them out.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

is in the mail!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As Carl said , I expect them Saturday or early next week. If you haven't ordered get it done now guys. You don't want to be the only one out there with out an official Team OGF flag.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

DaleM said:


> As Carl said , I expect them Saturday or early next week. If you haven't ordered get it done now guys. You don't want to be the only one out there with out an official Team OGF flag.


i'll be looking for the brown truck!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Flags arrived today!!! I'm getting them ready to package and ship. Should be shipped by Tuesday. ( I have a funeral to go to Monday or they would be out then)


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I bought mine the first day you posted they were available. Did you receive my order? 

Paul

Shipping address 4232 Nottingham Avenue
Youngstown, Ohio 44511


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes I did Paul. I'll get them out as soon as I get things settled with the funeral.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

My flag can wait ,take what ever time you want for that.Other things are sometimes more important.Sorry about your loss. Sincerlly Rex


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just got my flag and was wondering how this should get attached to my shanty? Any ideas?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i got mine as well. i gave up on ice this year. i am putting it on my boat.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

bob .... im wondering the same thing??? lol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I had my wife sew velcro to one side of mine and a piece to the shed ( glued) to the hut. works great. I'm also working on a pole that clamps to the frame of the hut that will allow me to fly the flag high!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Guess I'll have to try and figure something out. Dale, take a pic and post how yours is rigged.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I got mine yesterday and was thinking the same thing. After work today I am going to dig out the shanty, grab a beer and think about it. I was supprized with the clip thing.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I am thinking of cutting off the clip and buying some hardware that I can attach the pole of the flag to my shanty. I am thinking that I can drill a hole that is the diameter of the pole through my shanty. It would go through both the fabric and an interior shanty pole and connect with a screw and wing nut.

Just an initial thought. At least I have an excuse to go to Lowes!  

I'll post my results...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

between all of us here we can come up with a plan that works! Hell, we don't have any ice so we may as well come up with something to keep us busy!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Amen to that brother!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

duck tape

problem solved.....hehe

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

After the second beer the lite came on. If you get 2 hose clamps and connect the flag pole to the conduit supports in the shanty the flag will fly above the shanty. When the shanty is folded for the move it will fold to the side and can still be seen but will be out of the way for storage and transport.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

pymybob said:


> Just got my flag and was wondering how this should get attached to my shanty? Any ideas?


duct tape..lol!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Flash, I knew you'd come up with a plan.  I'll check today for Yellow tape guys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, ice season will be here soon, better order your official TEAM OGF flag to fly on your ice shanty or just hang on your bucket. We still have a few left. $15.00 includes tax and shipping. These come with the window poles or with gromets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

is it the same address thats on page 3? 4856 sawmill rd.#347


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, that's it!


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey how do i go about ordering one of thoses flags. I'd really like to see how many are ice fishing when im out there.. Great idea


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

thoesus said:


> Hey how do i go about ordering one of thoses flags. I'd really like to see how many are ice fishing when im out there.. Great idea


Click on the link below....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm new here on this site I like to ice fish but I live in dayton,I have'ntseen safe ice in 2 yrs.so where do you go within 2hrs.driving time.I can only fish on the weekends.It seems like every time there is hard water it's always during the week.By the time the weekend gets here it's not safe.So How do I find out where the ice is safe day to day?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ted, the best way is to watch the "Hardwater" section on here. There are enough of us that will be out as soon as we get safe ice. Indian Lake is a great place and not that far for you. Again just watch on here and you'll know when it's time.

Also I'd like to welcome you to our site.


----------

